# Need help buying compact pistol



## Cummins05 (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm new to the pistol world, I'm big in rifles an shotguns but I'm looking for a good Concealed Carry pistol, I currently carry a cobra ca.380 and it's not the most reliable so I'm looking for a good brand with a little more fire power, I've seen some Taurus guns in my price range which is around $500 give or take but have heard good and bad.

I'm looking for a compact gun that I can easily slide in an out of back pocket or a good concealed carry holster, I work on the railroad in some rough places.

I have seen a S&W 40 compact that seems to be the right size but just looking for some good info. Thanks


----------



## Kansan007 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cummins05 said:


> I'm new to the pistol world, I'm big in rifles an shotguns but I'm looking for a good Concealed Carry pistol, I currently carry a cobra ca.380 and it's not the most reliable so I'm looking for a good brand with a little more fire power, I've seen some Taurus guns in my price range which is around $500 give or take but have heard good and bad.
> 
> I'm looking for a compact gun that I can easily slide in an out of back pocket or a good concealed carry holster, I work on the railroad in some rough places.
> 
> I have seen a S&W 40 compact that seems to be the right size but just looking for some good info. Thanks


I have a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact in 9mm that I really like. Extremely reliable and just the right size for me. You can get it in 40 and 45 as well. They also make a subcompact that you might be interested in but that is just too small for my taste. I like the external safety/decocker but I understand why many don't.
Deprecated Browser Error


----------



## dean25 (Dec 23, 2012)

9mm Subcompact Pistol Roundup - Because You Asked for It | The Truth About Guns

Isn't a complete list, but it will give you a few options


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Stay away from anything Taurus, and I do mean anything.

I have several compacts, but I do have to say, my current favorite one is my Sig P250C, chambered in .40 cal. It's also available in 9mm, .357 Sig, and .45 acp.

And, the Sig is competitively priced with the others that would fit in it's category.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For years, I carried an AMT .45 Backup. It fits easily into any pants pocket. I carried it in a pocket holster by Robert Mika. (Yes, it has to be in a holster.)

The AMT Backup line is no longer made, but you can find them used for a reasonable amount of money. Mine cost $600.00, but that was a while ago.
Be advised that every AMT Backup you find will need trigger work by a decent gunsmith. But they are accurate, reliable (if kept clean), and, in .45 ACP, properly powerful.

Pocket pistols, even in holsters, are lint magnets. Frequent cleaning is a necessity.
Pocket pistols in 9mm and .45 require practice of the user, since small, powerful guns are very hard to shoot effectively and accurately.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> For years, I carried an AMT .45 Backup. It fits easily into any pants pocket. I carried it in a pocket holster by Robert Mika. (Yes, it has to be in a holster.)
> 
> The AMT Backup line is no longer made, but you can find them used for a reasonable amount of money. Mine cost $600.00, but that was a while ago.
> Be advised that every AMT Backup you find will need trigger work by a decent gunsmith. But they are accurate, reliable (if kept clean), and, in .45 ACP, properly powerful.
> ...


I too, have an AMT .45 BackUp. Bought it a few years ago, NIB, as a novelty. I've shot some chambered in 9mm, and found them to be rather finicky, as to functioning.

Don't think I'd ever recommend one though.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't know how big you are but my husband just picked up a XD9 after my brother got one and loves it.

Hubby loves it too.

It is small enough to carry easy, shoots great, easy enough to clean and should stand the test of time. Cost us about $500 plus transfer fee.

My husband is 5' 9" and 150 so he is not a big guy. He is very lean and so it isn't easy for him to hide a piece. He can hide this. Our state is conceal only. I can't quite conceal it. I am 5' 6" and 130. If I wore a sweat shirt, sure but It is getting hot in Florida soon...hubby carried today in a Tshirt and jeans...he is not a shorts kind of guy.

Hope you find your piece.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I will second the Taurus warning. My brother in law got one NIB a couple of years ago and never got it to function properly and ended up sending it back. I think it was a .45.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

momtotwo said:


> I will second the Taurus warning. My brother in law got one NIB a couple of years ago and never got it to function properly and ended up sending it back. I think it was a .45.


At one time, I did buy a Taurus mdl. 85 revolver. It was NIB and I came across an offer that Taurus would do a trigger job and port it, all for $99.00.

I sent it back and when I got it back, I was showing it to a friend, and he fell in love with it. He wouldn't leave my house unless I sold it to him.

Anyways, I sold it to him (for more than I had into it) and he left a happy camper. I got a range report about a week later, and he said it was the sweetest shooting snubby that he had ever fired. And, he's a very experienced shooter, so that meant quite a bit to me.

I *knew* that I should have asked more for it.............


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> At one time, I did buy a Taurus mdl. 85 revolver. It was NIB and I came across an offer that Taurus would do a trigger job and port it, all for $99.00.
> 
> I sent it back and when I got it back, I was showing it to a friend, and he fell in love with it. He wouldn't leave my house unless I sold it to him.
> 
> ...


there you go....maybe you will be happy with it. hard to say....but that is a revolver too, not a semi


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> I too, have an AMT .45 BackUp. Bought it a few years ago, NIB, as a novelty...and found them to be rather finicky, as to functioning.
> Don't think I'd ever recommend one though.


Mine always went "BANG!" when I asked it to.
And it always hit what I pointed it at, out to my "outer limits"-20 yards.

I admit doing a ramp-and-chamber polish job, and a trigger job on it.
No, I did not cut the hammer spring: I only carefully polished the inner works, and made the face of the trigger dead smooth.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

momtotwo said:


> there you go....maybe you will be happy with it. hard to say....but that is a revolver too, not a semi


Bottom line.....I don't have much, if any use, for a Taurus firearm. I pretty much equate them with Rossi and Charter Arms.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Mine always went "BANG!" when I asked it to.
> And it always hit what I pointed it at, out to my "outer limits"-20 yards.
> 
> I admit doing a ramp-and-chamber polish job, and a trigger job on it.
> No, I did not cut the hammer spring: I only carefully polished the inner works, and made the face of the trigger dead smooth.


Everyone that I knew that owned an AMT BackUP, no matter the caliber, was an experienced shooter. I would never ever recommend one to a novice. They're just too quirky.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

My EDC is the Beretta BU9 Nano, and I love it. They run for around 450 dollars.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Everyone that I knew that owned an AMT BackUP, no matter the caliber, was an experienced shooter. I would never ever recommend one to a novice. They're just too quirky.


Yup. I agree.
You will note that previously in this thread I wrote: "Pocket pistols in 9mm and .45 require practice of the user, since small, powerful guns are very hard to shoot effectively and accurately."
You may also remember that my usual mantra, in response to questions about little guns, is that mini-pistols are experts' tools, unsuited to beginners.

But in this case the OP said that he was already using a tiny gun, and he then asked for other suggestions.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I ALWAYS wanted an AMT backup, my friends AMT was flawless..


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My favorite compact is the Springfield XDs in .45 ACP. They are fairly new, so hard to find, and still in the $550-600 range. 

In your price category, the Kahr CM series might be available in 9mm and .40 S&W. Also, a lot of folks have had good luck with the KelTec 9mm, which sells for under $400, I think. You might find a S&W snub-nosed revolver in .38 Special for that price range, if you aren't locked in on a semi-auto.

There are lots of other good ones that come to mind, but compacts are very much in demand right now, so the good ones aren't cheap, and they may be hard to find. I would stay away from Taurus, personally, but some folks have owned some models that apparently worked well enough to suit their needs.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

If I were in the market for a slim and compact 9, I'd go for a Shield, CZ RAMI or Nano. I'm a big Sig fan, but the new P938 recently received an "F" from Gun Reports. I'd also steer clear of any Taurus products as they are very hit-or-miss. 

There are many good options out there in compact handguns. You might also consider a 357 revolver like the LCR 357. You can shoot both 357s and 38s with that baby. And it's in you price range.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Check out CZ...from the RAMI in sub-compact to the P-07 and P-06/01 compacts. They are based on the best 9mm platform ever, the CZ-75.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh, and I forgot...check out LW SEECAMP. Very reliable, high quality, old school guns.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yup. I agree.
> You will note that previously in this thread I wrote: "Pocket pistols in 9mm and .45 require practice of the user, since small, powerful guns are very hard to shoot effectively and accurately."
> You may also remember that my usual mantra, in response to questions about little guns, is that mini-pistols are experts' tools, unsuited to beginners.
> 
> But in this case the OP said that he was already using a tiny gun, and he then asked for other suggestions.


I do recall you saying that and I whole heartedly agree.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goNYG said:


> Oh, and I forgot...check out LW SEECAMP. Very reliable, high quality, old school guns.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> . . . Pocket pistols in 9mm and .45 require practice of the user, since small, powerful guns are very hard to shoot effectively and accurately.


Amen Brother.
Last week I took out my SIG P290 for its "quarterly exercise" followed by cleaning and new ammo. 
Amazing how I had forgotten how much a 20 oz. 9mm "barks". :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Just for fun:

There's an AMT .45 Backup being auctioned on GunBroker.com, right now. There are two-and-a-half days left in the auction, and the price is up to $355.00 at the moment.
Click on: AMT Backup .45 ACP semi-auto pistol conceal carry : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com

There's another offered for outright sale on GunsAmerica, with a trigger job and polished ramp, for $525.00, plus the need to buy a $10.00 case for it.
Click on: AMT .45 Backup For Sale Gun Auctions Gun Classifieds For AMT .45 Backup Refine Your Search For AMT .45 Backup Below.

(It is possible that *paratrooper* may have had trouble with his because these little guns have to be held in a "death grip," at the end of a rigid arm-or better, arms. If you relax just one little bit, your arms absorb enough of the recoil impulse to cause the pistol to malfunction. Because of that technical necessity, my arthritis now precludes me from shooting my Backup.)


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

pic said:


>


This is kinda like that Christmas when I got a Tony Romo jersey from my in-laws, who reside within the sphere of influence (Oklahoma) of America's Former Team. That sucker went on eBay.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just for fun:
> 
> There's an AMT .45 Backup being auctioned on GunBroker.com, right now. There are two-and-a-half days left in the auction, and the price is up to $355.00 at the moment.
> Click on: AMT Backup .45 ACP semi-auto pistol conceal carry : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
> ...


Actually, that AMT.45 BackUp that I bought NIB, is still unfired / NIB. I bought it more as a novelty than anything else.

The ones I fired, were 9mm's and belonged to friends. They were factory stock as a rock. I didn't fire a whole lot of rounds, but did experience a FTF once or twice. I've been told that they will shoot fine. Then, the next time out, maybe the ammo gets swapped, and they begin to experience issues.

I seriously doubt that I will ever shoot mine. I plan on keeping it for some time to come, living it's life out as a safe queen.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goNYG said:


> This is kinda like that Christmas when I got a Tony Romo jersey from my in-laws, who reside within the sphere of influence (Oklahoma) of America's Former Team. That sucker went on eBay.


Lol:anim_lol:
I think I'm the one who bought it,lol


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Just for fun:
> 
> There's an AMT .45 Backup being auctioned on GunBroker.com, right now. There are two-and-a-half days left in the auction, and the price is up to $355.00 at the moment.
> Click on: AMT Backup .45 ACP semi-auto pistol conceal carry : Semi Auto Pistols at GunBroker.com
> ...


Definitely very useful for up close , I have a buddy who shoots those short ,big recoil guns way below the target,lol. And he is taking steady aim also ,lol, I think he s milking the cow,lol.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Before arthur-itis set in, I could do head shots at 20 yards with mine.
All ya gotta do is practice, practice, practice.

Now I'm limited to 20-yard head shots with a medium-size .380 ACP.


(I figure what my realistically-accurate distance is by seeing from how far out I can make head shots on an IPSC silhouette.)


----------



## ResearchLabs (Apr 5, 2013)

If you've yet to decide, consider purchasing the Kahr P380. By far the most accurate mousegun we've ever shot. Here's a review here.


----------



## Huskybiker (Jul 27, 2011)

I have both an M&p9C and 9 Shield. Love them both. For all day carry, the Shield is my favorite.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Huskybiker said:


> I have both an M&p9C and 9 Shield. Love them both. For all day carry, the Shield is my favorite.


Totally agree. I have 3 m&ps. 9mm shield, 40c, 45c. They are all for the most part flawless. Trigger on the 40c was a little rough to start, but now is nice and smooth. I would look at the XD compacts and Glock compacts. They are all good. It comes down to what feels right to you. Stay away from the subcompacts. I don't really consider the shield a sub compact. its really only thinner than the compacts. it does conceal nicely and it shoot great.


----------



## buncombe (May 17, 2013)

I personally favor the Walther PPQ .40, it's compact, not subcompact, but I can pull the trigger right down to the the breaking point without fail (going too far). I have a Glock 19 9mm compact, and it is quite nice. I don't have large hands, and the size fits me quite well. My friends at work have both the M&P & XD for carry, and have nothing but good to say about both. I have shot the M&P at the range, and was impressed how tight the groups were. That may be my next to "add to the collection". I am not an LEO, so I only infrequently carry for personal protection, and think that it might be a good idea to rent at a range, and lean toward what grip & mag release fit your hand comfortably. My PPQ is the older with the trigger guard mag release that some dislike, but for me, my 2nd finger fits the mag release naturally. I would be very interested in hearing back what you choose.
ps - I prefer double-stacks, I prefer not carrying extra mags. Your mileage may vary!!


----------



## XD40inAVL (Feb 1, 2013)

My EDC is a XD40 sub-compact. Easy to conceal, with adequate mag capacity. Short mag gives me 9 +1, and carry extended mag with 12.

I feel it is the sweet spot between more rounds but less stopping power of 9mm or fewer rounds of a .45. The .40 puts a lot of energy down range without shortening the 'repeat as needed' reserve.


----------



## shawnarnott (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll speak up for the ruger sr(c) series. I own and have carried the SR9c and now carry the SR40c. Both are in your price range and very accurate and reliable. I also have experience with Smith &Wesson's M&P compact series, also a solid choice. SIG's are terrific but probably more than $500. I don't own a Glock anything, not a Glock hater just never felt right in my hand. 

I came from shotgun experience into handguns and have only been shooting them about 4 or 5 months. My wife and I got our cc permits together and love to shoot as a couple. 

Anyway, my advice is get something known to be reliable that feels good in your hand. Rent and shoot it beforehand if possible, then once you buy one practice, practice, practice. Have fun and be safe.


----------

